

Looking for startup partners. Developer and Designer.  Here is the idea. - agrinshtein

I am looking to create an app which will enable people to create their own designs for a niche market. 
It is a high end consumer product.  This market actually needs a sales team to guide customers through the purchase.  People are not comfortable buying such a high end item online without speaking to a real person.  I have a sales team in this industry that will guide the sales.<p>There is no company doing it for this market yet.  Spreadshirts = t-shirts. Etsy = cheap handmade items. Ponoko = design bracelets and cheapish chachkas.  Shapeways = design 3d objects.<p>So think of it as spreadshirts for a high end industry.  Go on, give it to me over the head for not stating the industry, that is what makes HN exciting.  I am waiting for it, :-).<p>Contact me if you are interested agrinshtein [at] the big g. If you cant figure out what that is, I don't want you.
======
pclark
"If you cant figure out what that is, I don't want you"

I have to confess I have no idea what you'd define as "a high end consumer
product"

~~~
sharpn
I think what (s)he means is 'the big G' = 'google.com' in his/her email
address.

~~~
johnnybgoode
My guess is "gmail.com", not "google.com".

~~~
sharpn
yeah - I wasn't concentrating properly as I typed & meant 'googlemail', but
'gmail' works better.

------
ABrandt
I'm going to guess a car.

~~~
agrinshtein
Nope.

It would be pretty hard to empower regular consumers with the ability to
design their own cars.

Hint- size<car by a lot. Price=>car. Depending on the specs of the item and
the car.

It would be cool if you guys could get it :)

